# YOur weather is?



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

It sucks here! At 4 PM it's 108 with a 20-25 mph wind, humility factor is probably 0. We've had gobs of days like this now. Quite a few trees I've planted this spring have failed, even under the drip systems. Guess they don't have enough root system to supply their needs. I've been afraid of overwatering, so I check the soil for moisture, the ones that have failed were Ok as far as moisture.

We actually went into this drought in 99, we've had a couple years when we had sufficient water, but the rest have sucked. Despite that, business kept growing, but it's even worse now! Most of our irrigation canals are out of water unless we get flood runs. It's possible, but I wish it would hurry up! This cutting will probably be our last, without good rains.

On a few early mornings that we have little wind, the sky is hazy like there is moisture in the air. It's not... just smoke from the many fires burning, just like last year. The wind is generally from an easterly direction. The oldtimers used to say if it blows three days from the east, you'll have rain. Guess all signs fail in dry weather?

#3 son is in ND working, and sent me a text this morning that he couldn't see for the rain.

My small mind has been thinking the last few days of going somewhere it is green and wet, and finding an occupation that pays well without me taking all the risk of an owner/operator. I love my little 'stead, and what it's becoming. but another year of this, and this country will just be blowdirt!


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

97 degrees, 36% humidity at 5:40 this evening - no wind...none. I'm glad that so far, it's only really hot about four hours before it starts letting off. I'm not ready for the constant same temp all day and night........well unless it's 72 but that won't happen until December lol.

The dog and I went to the creek today, somehow it stays very cold...or maybe, I guess you get so warm that just about anything under that seems cold LOL.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

I was actually chilly today with the window open; last week was HOT (90s) and HUMID (like DC!) and I was out working in it dripping sweat by 8AM. Miserable. No rain here to speak of--grass crunches under your feet. Sometimes there's a breeze--most often not. Last year we broke a rainfall record here so were swimming or nearly--spontaneous ponds everywhere--the year before was like this one. The weather peeps keep promising something different--I'm thinking they're training to be politicians...


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

98 here. In the deep shade. Almost no wind. I had to look at a tree for awhile to determine if it was moveing or not.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I hate to complain when others are doing without but we're well past the saturation point with no end in sight. I've lost count by by mid June, we had about 6" and I think we've had 2 days since then that it hasn't rained. Because of the abundance of moisture and lack of heat, I would say that our crops are a good 3 weeks less mature than they should be and because of our climate, we expect 120 day growing season.


----------



## Qhorseman (Jul 9, 2010)

99.9 is the Official temp here today. The gardens are a bit droopy looking. I noticed I am getting crack in the yard today. Doesn't look like another cut of hay here this year. The doomsayers down at the Cafe' are predicting $100 a bale hay this winter.


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

It was 45 degrees last night, but sunny and kinda' warm today. It's getting overcast now but warmer than it's been since the middle of May. I am not in wool for the first time in 2 years. Hopefully things will grow. 

We may get up to 62 later this week.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

It's hot, here, too.

But my grass sure is green.

:donut:


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

68F, partly cloudy, partly sunny, 87% humidity. Very pleasant and pretty. Rained earlier today. Still green here now. But hey, it's always green here.


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

Hotter than hot and no rain for the last 2 weeks. Grass is crispy after a beautiful spring and nice green green pastures. Seems everytime I buy an animal the pastures dry up when I don't have any they are lush and green.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Wow...I feel for you folks having the high temps. We SHOULD be hot, but the last few days have been very unseasonably cool...in the 70's. 
I hope this lasts!


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

I had 103....is still 95 out. Most area's of MO hit 100 today.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

It hit a sweltering 74 here yesterday, today 65 delightful degrees.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Right now it's 80* and our nice breeze has died away. Think I'll go outside and catch some fireflys with my neighbor's daughter. This time I'll remember to put some breathing holes in the lid


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Low 90's for us with middling humidity. We had planned last week to spray the hay fields this weekend, but we had a solid rain on Friday night followed by another moderate to good shower Saturday just at sunset. Glad we held up spraying or that would have been a few bucks down the drain. It looks like we'll have a good second cutting, and the fist one wasn't bad.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

It's been cold and rainy all spring. So the plants did not grow much. Then it got into the eighties for about a week or so. So all my incredibly short plants have bolted.
Now it's back to 60 degrees during the days and mid-thirties at night with no sun.
I can see why the Irish got caught in the potato famine because that is mostly all I'm going to have. Of course, the plants look good but since they haven't died back, there could be nothing there- scary thought.
Much better than drought -tree are happy. But there has not been a week yet where I haven't run the pellet stove. Sooner or later, I get tied of the house being 56 degrees inside and, like a wimp, turn it on.


----------



## defenestrate (Aug 23, 2005)

Basically the same as Ramblin- hoping to get some of Debby to cool things down as it will be a sticky 100ish the latter half of this week.


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

where I want to said:


> .
> Now it's back to 60 degrees during the days and mid-thirties at night with no sun.


Do you usually have sun during the night? You must be aways north of here? !108 is on the high side usually, here. Although not June weather for sure, more like a day or two in late July or August! The wind has never ceased though... Day and night, it blows!


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

The high today was 89 with 37% humidity, and it's 82 now. I think it's rather pleasant. Hi tomorrow supposed to be 76. It was probably about the same yesterday. I bought a bunch of clearance stuff at a local gardening place and was out planting stuff yesterday. We really could use some rain now. The grass is getting brown now in just the last week.


----------



## gaucli (Nov 20, 2008)

Tommyice said:


> Right now it's 80* and our nice breeze has died away. Think I'll go outside and catch some fireflys with my neighbor's daughter. This time I'll remember to put some breathing holes in the lid


You forgot to put holes in the lid??:hysterical: Its a wonder you didn't hear them gasping for air!


----------



## mommymushbrain (Jan 10, 2005)

[youtube]8MAZnMO1q5w[/youtube]

Okay, so I don't live in Topeka, but this covers it.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

I try to avoid looking at the temp. I just know that it's hot, humid and miserable. I hate summer....


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

I don't think it hit 90 degrees here today. Plenty of cloud cover from the tropical thing in the Gulf. Humidity was down as well. Looks like rain though, hope she don't come over here and just sit on top of us with monsoon rains.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

It was 98 here at 6:30 when I got off. I don't know what the HI was. It is dry,dry,dry.


----------



## tiffnzacsmom (Jan 26, 2006)

80's here today and might rain yet tonight.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

gaucli said:


> You forgot to put holes in the lid??:hysterical: Its a wonder you didn't hear them gasping for air!


It does explain why they were all knocking on the side of the jar.

**no fireflys were harmed. I did put holes in the lid, my neighbor's daughter didn't. But they were saved before expiring. I'm blonde, not stupid.


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

Was really hazy this morning and hot when we woke up at 5am. Hasn't rained in a week and things are really drying out fast.
Got up to 99. Turned the air on for the first time. Girls were complaining, so I gave them ice water and put wet cotton towels on the back of their necks and they cooled off.

AND they want to have a campfire tonight??!!!


----------



## gaucli (Nov 20, 2008)

It was a beautiful day today here...around 83 during the hottest part of the day and then cooled down to 72...we sure could use some rain, although did get a nice rain one day last week.


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

So... for some areas, if you don't have rain for a couple of weeks, you are in a drought? Are most of you setup to water with a well, or some type of water delivery?


----------



## gaucli (Nov 20, 2008)

I have a well and I have a garden hose close enough to my garden that I can water it and most of my flowers. I do have to carry a few buckets 50 yards or so to water the rest, but really set up pretty lucky i guess.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

Your weather is .....



littlejoe said:


> It sucks here! At 4 PM it's 108 with a 20-25 mph wind, humility factor is probably 0. We've had gobs of days like this now ..
> 
> ... My small mind has been *thinking the last few days of going somewhere it is green and wet* ....


Littlejoe, I'm so sorry that dry conditions are so bad there. I just can't imagine how disheartening it must be for you. I don't think I could bear it, I'd rather take floods any day over what you're being afflicted with there.

If you want lush green and wetness, head on up this way to the PNW .... Washington or Oregon maybe. 

Our weather here in BC is like this right now, (it's not as bad as this in Washington or Oregon) from warm rain and abnormal snowmelt causing a 40 year flood. We're getting too much rain at a time when usually we would be all dealing with the normal spring and summer forest fires. Quote taken from this HT Current Events topic: http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/sp...47867-flood-evacuation-alerts-west-coast.html




naturelover said:


> Some pictures from today's flooding in the Sicamous region
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

its hot and dry here...dang seeds wont sprout even being watered.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

I slept through the 101 degree part of the day today and waited until 11 pm when temps dropped to the mid 70s to tend and evening water my patch. At 530 this morning I plan to do the morning watering before doing my morning internet work until about 830 and then go to bed or to one of my air conditioned hang outs for the heat of the day again.

Living in Alabama has been like living on the third level out from the gates of Hades for as long as I remember but as long as I can do outside chores early morning, late evening and sometimes the middle of the night and my well doesn't totally dry out, I will happily tolerate it in exchange for the 9 to 11 month viable growing seasons I can usually work around to get the most out of my garden patch.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

It has been really dry and hot here which is unusual. We finally received some rain last night. My garden really needs a day of slow steady rain.


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

Hot, hot and more hot here in Huntsville. I thought I would melt yesterday, so no riding and I watered the plants early in the morning and watered the trees in the front yard late in the evening. It is just miserable and looks like it will be that way all week long.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Raven12 said:


> It has been really dry and hot here which is unusual. We finally received some rain last night. My garden really needs a day of slow steady rain.


Hey Raven thanks for sending it my way. Alarm went off this morning and it was dark. I thought I set it wrong, again. Nope. Thunderboomers and pouring rain. Again. I really just want to pack it up and send to all of you who really need it.


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

So quit talkin' bout it and hit SEND already!!!


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Well it started to get bright outside so it's moved on. I just hope it follows the map I gave it. But I've got a feeling the rain is like a man--won't stop and ask for directions LOL


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

We live in the high desert, and already did not have enough snowfall this past winter. 

That flooding looks horrible! 
I am afraid of fires here.

Hope you all stay comfortable today.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

N L : I would be kayaking that if I could.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Hot, hot, HOT! And dry. We don't even have dew on the grass in the mornings.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> N L : I would be kayaking that if I could.


I don't think I have ever seen a place that looks so picturesque after a flood. BC never has a bad hair day.


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

HOT and DRY.

Hope we get some rain soon, but none in the forecast.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

We have not been flooding or any thing close to that here, but for the last couple of days we have had drizzle mixed with rain and sunshine. My yard, flowers and garden are loving it at the moment and so am I. Heat and I are not friends however.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

About 90 with relatively low humidity. Put the top down and went for a long drive. Got lost in Eden.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

littlejoe said:


> Do you usually have sun during the night? You must be aways north of here?


OK - let me rephrase that. Now it's back to 60 degrees during the days with no sunshine and mid-thirties at night.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Hot and humid today with forecast of humid and hot, followed by a sticky period of high temperatures.


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

This weekend it is going to hit 100 for the first time in a long long time. Haven't had 100 degrees in the three years I have lived here. Tonight it will be down in the mid 50 s  with a high of 81 tomorrow then BAM it starts to heat up AND no rain.


----------



## NW Rancher (Mar 8, 2008)

littlejoe said:


> So... for some areas, if you don't have rain for a couple of weeks, you are in a drought? Are most of you setup to water with a well, or some type of water delivery?


I often wonder this same thing reading this site. I have always thought the ability to water a garden is something it would be really difficult to live without. Even here where I rarely do have to water, I'd have a hard time getting much out of the garden if I couldn't. 

Raining now and mid 50's. I just sowed a bunch of stuff in the garden and got a good cover crop seeded on last week's dirt work before the rain. Stoked.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2012)

Mid 50's??!! My Lord, I'd stay up half the night for that!!. They're expecting high around 80 tomorrow, it'll be really (relatively) cool. a hundred Friday and Saturday, though. The weather site shows 55 for the low tonight, I'll get up at 4:00 AM and sit on the porch naked. Then I'll grumble and put on my underwear.


----------



## NW Rancher (Mar 8, 2008)

It is very cool here as I'm right near the ocean and the Japanese Current keeps the water right around 50 all year round. I'll only see temps above 70 a handful of days a year, and about the same for below freezing. Just sorta cool all the time. There are upsides, but growing tomatoes and peppers and stuff is a real challenge.


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

Wow Rancher, that doesn't sound half bad!
Today was the most beautiful, perfect day, high 70's. I heard that by Wednesday it all goes bye-bye though. Gonna get near 100 and stay there for a spell. UGH!


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Little Joe, how is it where you live now? Are the fires getting close to your place?


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

No fires close to me...yet! Several scattered around the east slope and plains, probably ten or twelve burning. THis morning on the radio, they said the Waldo fire has forced evacuation of the northwest portion of Colorado springs and the Air Force Academy. 32,000 people!!! Yesterday evening it had burned one ten by ten structure, this mornings paper showed pictures of neighborhoods ablaze!

THe big fire west of Fort Collins is now the largest fire in Colorado history.

With the continued heat (it's been in the 100's for 2 weeks and 108 for several days) and high winds EVERYDAY, everywhere is prime territory for fire, and the whole area will go up in a puff of smoke! It's just a matter of time till it happens, unless we start getting some moisture. And the forecast looks pretty darn dry! 

Last year we had two large nearby fires, but we didn't have the wind we're having now. Never have I seen conditions so bad here. Scary stuff!


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Oh wow, my son is planning his trip to move there next week and I am kinda worried for him now. Not sure if now is a good time to go or not?


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i forgot you were in Colorado LJ. i've been watching it on the news. you stay safe. i haven't seen Colorado on today. i hope she's not close to it either. ~Georgia.


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

Everyone has their likes and dislikes.

If my mother wasn't here, and my roots so deep, I'd seriously consider finding a better neck of the woods. It's been dry for too many years!


----------



## ksredman (Apr 22, 2004)

Its been in the 110 range here all week, we were lucky and caught rain in late May. June is going to go down as the driest in years if something dont happen soon. We are lucky, the May rain greened up the grass for a while, but its fading fast.......gonna have to start feeding cattle soon, and that is not what you do in June. I just hope this is our heat for the summer, and we dont have a repeat of last year.


----------

